# Land clearing



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Some friends have a piece of land approx 800 m² that needs clearing of tall plants and brambles before starting a new build. They have been quoted €2000 which they think is excessive. Has I haven't a clue I wondered if anyone has any comments about that price.

Secondly, are there such places as machinery hire shops in PT where you can rent machines by the hour/day/week? Something like HSS back in the UK. My friends have tried Leroy and Bricomarche who were not able to help. We have turned up one or two possibilities on Yellow Pages but would appreciate any personal recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Try you local Floresta office..... Our's charges something in the region of €40 for 3 blokes with strimmers & chainsaws per 1 hour........ and they go like the clappers.

As for machine rentals, most of our local coffee shops have ads for such businesses.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks TM. I seem to recall now that you have mentioned them before. How do I track them down? I've tried my friend Google and the Camera website for Condeixa but no joy.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They're the guys who drive around in yellow 4x4 double cabs with the backs full of strimmers & similar kit. 

If you can't find one of the vehicles to stop on the road try asking at your local strimmer repair shop or ask at the camara or local farmers co-operative/Fi Cape etc. 

The ones in my area are very helpful & go like the clappers but if you've got anything you want to save, you need to mark it because if you don't, they'll flatten everything!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you use Farcebook you can look up Condeixa Florestal or Condeixa Municipo both have pages so you should be able to track them down there.


----------

